# Sigma BC 2006 MHR Rocky Mountain Edition Limitiert



## mr-Lambo (6. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220221210012

Hier versteigere ich einen nagelneuen Rocky-Mountain-Special-Edotion Tacho von Sigma:    Sigma BC 2006 MHR Rocky Mountain Edition Limitiert 

Ich habe leider schon auf allen Bikes Polar Uhren und hoffe, dass das Teil einen Besitzer findet der sich dran erfreut!


----------

